# Acoustic Top Cracked



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

A friend of mine is thinking of purchasing a used acoustic. It's 8 years old and until recently was neglected, kept without a humidifier. He brought it over tonight and I noticed a crack but I'm no expert so I'm hoping you guys can help. I took a few pictures to show what's going on. Is this something that is fairly minor and as long as humidity is maintained it will be ok or does this need attention from a luthier to keep from spreading and messing up the rest of the guitar? It is a Taylor 610-CE, he left it with me tonight so let me know if any other pictures could help tell a further story.

Thank you.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

If this was my guitar I would definitely take it to a luthier, leaving this alone may be acceptable for now, in the long haul I think this may expand. Although a crack may not affect the sound quality I would be concerned regarding future problems.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks to me like someone has added the cross brace inside to stop it from cracking anymore that seems to be working. (nice inside pics by the way). If the price reflects this condition, it may make it worthwhile taking a chance but I really don't see a fix other than filling in the crack and hoping for the best. Removing the braces to try to fix it may allow the crack to continue and make it worse. I'm looking forward to some other peoples opinions on this one.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

let it sit for a week,
making sure its kept humidified properly-
maybe put it in a case with a simple humidifying sponge or something.
that crack may all but disappear,
then you can just wick some glue in there.
i wouldnt do anything more until you check that.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

fraser said:


> let it sit for a week,
> making sure its kept humidified properly-
> maybe put it in a case with a simple humidifying sponge or something.
> that crack may all but disappear,
> ...


100% agree. I'd keep the humidity level is little on the high side for the week - i.e. over 50%.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Vadsy,

I've definitely seen worse than that in our Edmonton climate. Other guys here have said it already, but I would humidify that thing for at least 2 weeks and yes, a little on the high side. I've always had good luck with Oasis humidifiers, but I would put that guitar back in the case and humidify it to about 50%. After a couple of weeks, the crack should close up a bit. I don't think the crack is that bad, so proper humidity levels should really help, but if it doesn't after a couple weeks of care, I'd suggest taking it to Acoustic Music Shop to take a look at. Those guys are great!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Looks to me like someone has added the cross brace inside to stop it from cracking anymore that seems to be working. (nice inside pics by the way).


That was my first thought too,but this link seems to show that it is part of the original bracing. http://www.taylorguitars.com/guitars/acoustic/610ce-2014 .

You can just see a bit of it in this pic.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice pictures Vadim. I don't think its a "crack". I think the center seam has let go and it also looks like it has sunk (the separation seems to be more to the inside than the outside). If it was mine I would get the humidity stabilized as suggested above and put a temporary support from the inside (I don't think humidity alone will close it up) and wick in some heated titebond glue. Should be good to go after that.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> Nice pictures Vadim. I don't think its a "crack". I think the center seam has let go and it also looks like it has sunk (the separation seems to be more to the inside than the outside). If it was mine I would get the humidity stabilized as suggested above and put a temporary support from the inside (I don't think humidity alone will close it up) and wick in some heated titebond glue. Should be good to go after that.


exactly, its a seperation of the seam.
thats why the odds are good that humidity will do most of the work here.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

That will be a difficult crack to close and keep closed without some help... I would humidify it back to a healthy state and somewhere in that process graft a sliver of spruce into the crack, maybe cleat it too.

Edited to add:

Bracing glues joints need to be checked too - since the crack spans the bracing there is a good chance that there may be separation and may need to be re-glued.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

My 75 D18 had a crack (during winter) on the top seam, south of the bridge. Now that I have the correct humidity, the crack at the seam has remained closed.
The centre seam of the top recognizes low humidity and reacts accordingly.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

You could always call Taylor or send them the photos to see what they recommend and how much it would cost to fix/brace or whatever to the site.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

If that small cross brace is original then I'm surprised that the crack traveled through it. If it was added as a "fix" then it's probably glued the crack in that open position. I'd humidify it to close it up and then look at re-gluing the cross-brace. Once it's stable I'd then rub a mix of sawdust and glue into the crack and then hit it with a touch-up crayon.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I passed the info in this thread along. He plans to humidify and keep the guitar. The "crack" seems more like the seam splitting but only up to the bracing, after the reinforcement it seems solid.

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you for all the input!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Once it's stable I'd then rub a mix of sawdust and glue into the crack and then hit it with a touch-up crayon.


Please don't do that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

dradlin said:


> Please don't do that...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not? It's a fairly standard way to repair wood.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Why not? It's a fairly standard way to repair wood.


Not guitars, and especially not a top crack, and double especially not crayon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

dradlin said:


> Not guitars, and especially not a top crack, and double especially not crayon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Each to his own I guess. I have had success with this....... and the wax "crayon" is only cosmetic. Recommended to me by a builder and it worked well on my old 12-string.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Each to his own I guess. I have had success with this....... and the wax "crayon" is only cosmetic. Recommended to me by a builder and it worked well on my old 12-string.


Sorry, but that would not be the action or recommendation from a competent repair person. It may have filled a hole in your 12-string, but it is not a proper or quality repair. Alas... to each his own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

